# [SOLVED] can I mkfs NTFS ?

## nivw

can I format a partition to NTFS in gentoo?

I dont see any mkfs.ntfs

Using 2.6.15-ck3-r1Last edited by nivw on Tue Feb 21, 2006 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## intmain

emerge sys-fs/ntfsprogs, it contains the mkntfs program and many other ntfs tools.

----------

## Codo

 *nivw wrote:*   

> can I format a partition to NTFS in gentoo?
> 
> I dont see any mkfs.ntfs
> 
> Using 2.6.15-ck3-r1

 

The way NTFS works hasn't been disclosed by microsoft.  I wouldn't fully trust a NTFS partition that hasn't been formatted by windows for day to day work,,,  What do you need it for?

----------

## nivw

I need it for a usb thumb drive

thanks

----------

## fbcyborg

Hi! I emerged ntfsprogs but running

mkntfs /dev/hdb/

message below is shown:

```
Device is too small (0kiB).  Minimum NTFS volume size is 1MiB.
```

My partition table is:

```
# fdisk -l /dev/hdb

Disk /dev/hdb: 30.7 GB, 30750031872 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 59582 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       59582    30029296+   5  Esteso

```

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Hi! I emerged ntfsprogs but running
> 
> mkntfs /dev/hdb/

 

It should be mkntfs /dev/hdb1  :Exclamation:   (if it wasn't typo)

----------

## fbcyborg

I'm sorry, typed command was: 

mkntfs /dev/hdb1.

Result is the same posted before.

----------

